# Animal House Chilliwack



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Just seen on their Facebook page that they are closing their doors and almost everything on sale for 30% off. I was in there yesterday and was wondering why the tanks were mostly empty as well as a lot of the shelves.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Not good. One more down.


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

Oh dear. Too far east for me but still sad to hear another store shutting down


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

30 % off still is not close to regular retail haha


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

yes they really jacked their prices up in the last couple of years. I go there once a month and walk out shaking my head at the prices, I can't remember the last time I bought anything from them.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

That's too bad. 
I used to work for Ari way back when.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

They are actually moving I heard to a small town a bit east.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

not many towns a bit east, Hope or Agassiz?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes they are moving to hope


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Good thing their new fish store isn't "beyond hope".


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Nah there is no hope in hope


----------

